# Anacinda phase hognose and a het albino male...



## GreggMadden (Dec 7, 2009)

Orange dorsal stripe Anaconda hog female...





Spotted het albino male...


----------



## dtulip10 (Dec 7, 2009)

there pretty greg. i dont know much about this species can you chuck up some info on them for us.
cheers D


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Very nice Greg,i love the Hognose snakes,the colours are awesome.Whats the going rate for these over your way...MARK


----------

